# Intel 286 Cpu



## philddreamer (Apr 15, 2012)

I just got me an Intel R80286-8, made in 1982. Does it have any collector value? 

Phil


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 15, 2012)

That particular one is worth about the same to a collector,as the gold content.However there are a few 186/286's in that package that are worth much more.


----------



## a_bab (Apr 16, 2012)

Mic, can you please elaborate a bit on this? I also have about 4 different 286's in the same package and I never felt like AR them as they are so nice.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 16, 2012)

What I mean is,the collectable value (right now) is approximately the same as the gold content.


----------



## a_bab (Apr 16, 2012)

"However there are a few 186/286's in that package that are worth much more" - I was hoping for some model numbers/prices about these.


----------



## glorycloud (Apr 16, 2012)

They can sell for $8.00 or so to some collectors. Unusual ones
can sell for more. I have collected and sold them for about 
five years now. I too, think they are cool looking and don't deserve
an acid bath. 

I have some regulars that sell them to me in quantity (50+) at $3 to $4 each.
Anyone who wants to can certainly PM me with what you have available. 8)


----------



## wibbla (Apr 16, 2012)

I have the same cpu dated 1978 and wondered if age made them more collectable,i just listed it on ebay so i spose il find out either way lol.


----------



## philddreamer (Apr 22, 2012)

I was able to acquire the rest of the 286, plus a few 386/486, DEC's & others.

Phil


----------



## glorycloud (Apr 22, 2012)

I likee the chips in picture one. 8) 

Let's horse trade. PM me with how you want to value them and I will
PM you with some stuff like gold fingers, etc. 

Thanks!


----------



## philddreamer (Apr 23, 2012)

I've been checking out the teeth on my "horses"... the i387DX is a rare math co-processor 16-33 mhz.

I also found that one of the small chips is an iR80186-10;
1 is an iR80286-8,
2 are AMD-R80286-8/C2,
5 are AMD-R80286-10/S,
1 is a Siemens R80286-1-R.

Even the "teeth" on the white iC2708 looked pretty healthy, too! :lol: 

If you really likee them, PM me an offer that I can't resist! :mrgreen: 

Phil


----------



## philddreamer (Apr 27, 2012)

I acquired another R80286-8, plus some MC68020RP16E with silver color pins. Also some IDT7143LA70G and a board with more than 150 of the gold lid ceramic IC's. Old, cool stuff... 8)


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 28, 2012)

Phil,

Most of the boards I have run across like that the chip's have little collector value, especially if soldered on. Probably better to just plan on processing all of them.


----------



## philddreamer (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you Frank!


----------



## philddreamer (May 6, 2012)

Got me these 2 white NEC "centipedes" todays!


----------



## schomisch (May 7, 2012)

Pretty nice insects you have there =))

~Chris!~


----------



## philddreamer (May 31, 2012)

I just picked up another beauty! 8)


----------



## samuel-a (May 31, 2012)

wow, very nice Phil

I hope you are saving it.... it would be a shame to smash it...


----------



## philddreamer (May 31, 2012)

Yes indeed, brother Sam, I'm saving it! 8) 
(...Unless the right offer comes my way! :mrgreen 

Phil


----------



## jmdlcar (May 31, 2012)

philddreamer said:


> I just got me an Intel R80286-8, made in 1982. Does it have any collector value?
> 
> Phil



Wish I could find one like that. If I do get one I would save and show it off to other. It is nice to look at and history.


----------



## philddreamer (May 31, 2012)

Jim, PM me your address! 8) 

Phil


----------



## a_bab (May 31, 2012)

Since I started to collect SMD caps I have had many wetdreams about finding boards packed with caps like on the wonderful ceramic item.


----------



## macfixer01 (May 31, 2012)

Guess what's underneath that metal plate in the socket at the bottom-right? I've been watching them re-list these boards for months now at the same price every time. Unfortunately there doesn't seem enough value overall to justify the $21.99 including shipping. Maybe for a collector though...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110654099227

macfixer01


----------



## cloud49 (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow those chips are neet. They sould be in a museum. Or even better in cased in plastic like the original awards Intel gave out to top engineers back of the day.

Cloud49


----------

